# My new hardtail--not sure where to post



## OldGeezer66 (Aug 13, 2020)

My first post--so don't be too harsh on me--I'm 66 and recently built this new Chromag Rootdown V3 hardtail--only 6 rides so far--3 at Skeggs and 1 at Downieville & 2 at Lake Chabot--longer, lower, slacker for sure--sticks to the ground well, rails as well as my skills allow me to- nice ride compliance --especially compared to my Fuse6Fattie aluminum hardtail--climbs well--only old knees and body hold it back
The build:
Chromag Rootdown V3 frame & seatpost quick release
Suntour Aion 35 fork 150mm travel
Box Components 1 shifter, Level 2 derailleur
Sram PCX-1 (?) chain
SLX 4 piston brakes--very progressive bit--dumped the Zee brakes
PNW Cascade external dropper & Funn lever (very adjustable in fit)
Cane Creek 70 headset
Portland Design Speed Metal Grip
Nukeproof Horizon riser bar & Horizon flat pedals
Fabric Radius saddle
Ibis 738 27.5 x 34mm inner width aluminum wheelset
Kenda Havok 3.0--experimenting for now--likely to go down to 2.8
Sunrace CSMX8 11-46T cassette
Built by my friend & neighbor Miguel here in Fremont

Hope to see you on the trails

Sorry--I haven't been successful with the Upload Manager to attach pictures--could use some help[HR][/HR]


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

Sounds nice and would like to check it out @OldGeezer66. 😎

From a mobile press the gallery icon, press the grey drop image (click here) window which takes you to your gallery. Find the pic, tick it then either preview with the eye icon or post and see how it looks. 👍


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

.


----------

